# Thank you to the wonderful CM's who made my birthday/remembering my dad special!



## alexdiane

This past April my Dad got admitted to the hospital and passed away, unfortunately, two weeks before my 25th Birthday/my Disney trip for my birthday. 

When he was in the hospital we talked and he said don't cancel your trip. I reached out to Disney on twitter (basically my way of venting) thanking them for being a place where my dad always took us and creating so many memories for me and about how my birthday trip was now a trip to honor my dad, about how he loved Disney and Star Wars just as much as me. The cast member who I talked to on twitter, gave us all extra fast passes, which I was beyond happy with. Then, the day after his funeral, I got another message from them, they messaged me telling me that they had something special for me planned in Hollywood Studios to help me celebrate me and honor him. They let us, use the force, to stop launch bay from being taken over and then we got to meet all of the Star Wars characters by being escorted by the Storm Troopers. It meant the absolute world to me.

I loved Disney before but I loved being there even more after that. I became a passholder after that moment. Disney truly is my happy place!


----------



## DISNEY1975

Im sorry for your loss, though happy for your experience. 

I too have many above and beyond moments at Disney and its these reasons I continue to go back and chose WDW as my vacation destination for my BIG birthday this year.

Im glad you chose to celebrate his life by going, instead of staying away because the memories would make you too sad.  I wish you many more magical moments and  wonderful memories.


----------



## DisTXMom

It is so great that they created a few things to make your remembrance trip special.


----------

